# Billing 90658 with Flu Shot



## dougangle (Nov 4, 2015)

In previous years, we have used 90658 (Flu Vaccine) with the Admin code 90471 for commercial carriers (not Medicare).  We are seeing Aetna and BC denials for 90658 but payment for 90471. These are PRE ICD10 Dates of Service. Aetna doesn't know why there were denied and BC states 'Missing/incomplete/invalid procedure code'....Did I miss an update or new code to use??  HELP!!!


----------



## dougangle (Nov 4, 2015)

Just as a side note..Blue Shield of CA pays for both line items as they always have...


----------



## kdpharis (Nov 4, 2015)

How old are the patients you are getting rejections on? If over 65, you should be using 90662 (high-dose)


----------

